# bit finger drew blood



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

i just got done from eating a bacon sandwhich and was going to open a candy bag. I had one of my hands on the candy bag and I turned to look at the movie for a sec. my hedgie Bruno was walking on the candy bag and the I felt a big romp on my finger! :shock: I looked at it and it started bleeding and I had two drops of blood coming down my finger. I put antiobiotic cream on it, claned it up and put a bandade on it. I think my hedgie bit me because my hands probably smelt like bacon. Has anyone elses hedgie drew blood?


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

None of mine have drawn blood, but be thankful he went for your finger and not a piece of candy and/or bacon!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yep. Rarely though. It takes a pretty hard bite for a hedgehog to draw blood and usually they don't intend to bite that hard. The bacon smell must have been too much for him. :lol:


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah he released right away so I know it was'nt like an aggressive bite or anything. Now he fulfills what hes always been cslled...a VAMPIRE!  I put a note in my head that I should never handle him with bacon around. :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't recall ever bleeding from a bite. But I have bled a little from a quill. My hands were nice and soft from washing dishes and she just happened to back up with a quill pointed directly at my finger and in it went. Ouch! 

Neosporin and a bandaid should work just fine. And, yeah, no more bacon fingers for you!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have never bled from a hedgie bite, though I haven't handled very many (only Inky and the ones at Hedgiepets). A rehome bit me once and held on, but it didn't bleed. Just a little bruise, that went away pretty fast.


----------



## K9_girl1994 (Nov 6, 2008)

yeah it grossed me out more than it hurt. I will defiantly wash my hands before I handle him!


----------



## Grouchyhog (Jan 21, 2009)

hahahaha, oh yes... drawing blood...

My Oscar clamped down on my finger and began jerking his head back and forth...
it's not nice...
I put hydrogen peroxide on my finger, and nothing ever came of that bite. 
They have a nasty little pair of jaws those little guys...


----------

